# Grand Cayman Part II (MANY PICS) La Casa Del Habano



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

La Casa Del Habano is the largest cigar shop on the island. I went a little trigger happy with the camera when I was inside. Please excuse the loading time. Commence drooling...

LA CASA DEL HABANO

At the counter...


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

LA CASA DEL HABANO Continue...




LCDH Humidor OMG!!




US $3800


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow $23 for a short churchill! :hn
> 
> Especially when you could get a Hoyo DC for $23 or a VRDA (or a Lusi) for $25 (still not the greatest price, but compare to the short churchill. . . ).


Single stick prices are crazy but box prices are pretty much in line. They price the singles crazy for the cruise ship folks that come in wanting to try there first Cuban. If you ask them box prices they are good. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

outside the humidor...

For all the members who collect cigar bands







I have many more pictures, but I think I have posted enough pictures for everyone to enjoy for awhile. The Cohiba Anniversary Humidor was US $3800. Enjoy!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome photos... definately makes me want to go back to LCDH. Just the difference in 6 months knowledge would make me look at the shop in a different light and I still barely even knicked the surface.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:r Aaron I had to make 2 threads. I actually have many more pictures but I don't want to overload the thread. :mn


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

HOLY $HIT, JIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude... that's INSANE! Great job, bro!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pics, I have broadband so who cares :tu

60% is perhaps a bit low though..


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

If any CS member is planning on visiting LCDH (Grand Cayman) print their COUPON I left mine at the hotel and didn't use it.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

My wife's favorite picture. :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> HOLY $HIT, JIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude... that's INSANE! Great job, bro!


Thanks Tanner. I hope that answers your question in regards to the Cohiba cigarettes. I quit smoking cigarettes 6 years now and don't have any inclination to restart.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Damn, I just wet myself! :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

Great pictures Jian! The LCDH is awesome, except for the prices.

Wow $23 for a short churchill!

Especially when you could get a Hoyo DC for $23 or a VRDA (or a Lusi) for $25 (still not the greatest prices, but compare to the short churchill. . . ).

[edit] I deleted my previous posts so that your pictures would not be interrupted.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

There's Richard's aged Cuabas!! :r

Great pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just in that shop 2 weeks ago. It sure was awesome. I'm glad you had a chance to take all of those pictures. 

The single prices were fairly high. The box prices were decent, but most could be found slightly better.


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I might have to head to TJ to check out the LCDH there. Hopefully it's a nice place like this one, most of tj is pretty nasty.

I wish I could just click on those box pics and have them here in a week without any fear of a letter following it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Very very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Is there room for me to pitch a tent and live there for a week?:dr:dr:dr:dr

ATL


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Is there room for me to pitch a tent and live there for a week?:dr:dr:dr:dr
> 
> ATL


If you don't mind the heat and humidity, there is room. There are many cruise ships that tour the islands. I recommend a cruise to Grand Cayman since there isn't really much to do on the island.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy Sweet Jebus what a nice place. I have to tell you though, I pulled up the first page and started at post 9. I thought I was looking at your purchases at first. I thought to myself, holy crap, did this guy mortgage his house  Some very nice pictures there :tu Big Black Dick...does anything else really need to be said


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

No more! I can't take it! :hn



:r Nice pics!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pics and the humidity is just the same as in the UK and France.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

You should sit at the bar, smoke, relax and just enjoy a good cigar...

Free cuban coffee and a shot of cognac anyway


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

:mndrooooooll:drnice pics,makes me go Hmmmmm,,where should i go on my vacation next year:r


----------



## DamnU (May 31, 2007)

Your wife's favorite pic is mine too! :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

pinoyman said:


> You should sit at the bar, smoke, relax and just enjoy a good cigar...
> 
> Free cuban coffee and a shot of cognac anyway


Rollito I really wanted to sit down and have a drink and enjoy my cigar, but my wife kept patrolling the entrance of the store like a shark. If only I had more time. I did manage to smoke cigars back at our hotel, but the mosquitoes chewed me up alive. :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Is there anything better than shopping in an LCDH..............NOT !!

Those are some great pics. Looks like a good one there. 

I can't wait till November when I go to Italy and the LCDH in Rome.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics. I just had a similar experience with the LCDH in Montreal. Kid in a candy store! :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Kid in a candy store! :tu


 I kept on thinking the same thing. I even told the sales lady. :sl


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> I kept on thinking the same thing. I even told the sales lady. :sl


You mean Maria!?!?:dr


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Great pics!


And I'm still drooling! Bryan I thought for a minute I was looking at your latest purchases ..... someday....someday. Jerry :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome pics, Thanks for posting them:tu....now if I could only talk the wife into that cruise.:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just there last year, had a great time on the cruse boat. didnt get any cigars (to expensive) looks like u had a great time tho:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Outrageous! Thank you for the vicarious view of all those vitolas. Holy smokes! :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

pinoyman said:


> You mean Maria!?!?:dr


Was that her name? I'm not sure I didn't get a picture. o


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Outrageous! Thank you for the vicarious view of all those vitolas. Holy smokes! :r


Your very welcome.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Was that her name? I'm not sure I didn't get a picture. o


Is She tall, slim (sexy), dark long hair, beautiful with a nice tan Cubana?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Awwwwesome pics! :tu:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I like these threads, they make me happy.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> My wife's favorite picture. :r


LMAO - everyone gets their pic with that!

Great pics - thanks!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Whoooooaaaaaa! Man, what a great thread! Loved the photos!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very awesome pics bud. Thanks for sharing. When I first saw your pics I thought I was looking at Dave's walkin humidor. :r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, that was awesome! Thank You for sharing those with us.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Havn't been there this year, but it is a fun place. Nice pics.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Great Pics, sounds like fun. Thanks for sharing! 
:tu:ss


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Great pictures! :tuThanks.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

That is amazing. What did you end up walking away with?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

very cool, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for making me realize there is at least one place I would rather be than sitting here.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

This was the best cigar pron I've seen in quite some time... :dr:dr:dr


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That brings me back to my cruise. I was just there in January. Really nice area. The Harley shop isn't that far away with some cool stuff too.

I wanted to buy more stuff when I went, but it was too damn expensive for me. I had a hard time plunking down almost $50 for two sticks. I'm gonna have to save up before I go there again.

--------------------

On a side note, I highly recommend AGAINST going to Margaritaville in Grand Cayman. That place is crazy expensive. Between the wife & I, we spent close to $70 on two burgers w/ fries, 1 soda (charged refills), & 1 beer. F*** that place!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> That is amazing. What did you end up walking away with?


Just a few sticks for aging purposes. US $1 = CI$0.80 Our money is worth less. :c


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap Ji, you're gonna make me break into the sticks that I stashed away for the future!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> --------------------
> 
> On a side note, I highly recommend AGAINST going to Margaritaville in Grand Cayman. That place is crazy expensive. Between the wife & I, we spent close to $70 on two burgers w/ fries, 1 soda (charged refills), & 1 beer. F*** that place!


As a MAJOR big time Parrothead I could of told you that... outside of Key West (and even that is is bad) Margaritaville's are nothing but tourst traps solely designed to make Jimmy Buffett more money so he can live the lifestyle we only dream about... you got to admire a guy who decides he wants to go surfing in Hawaii for a couple of weeks so he has his management company book him a couple of dates and then he can write it off...


----------



## Jacob Lima (Jun 25, 2007)

I am planning on going to Grand Cayman in a few weeks, any tips or suggestions?


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow! You musta been like a kid in a candy store :ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

very nice pics. Been there manny times years ago when traveling. Always came back with pigs in a blanket.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Valerio and Wallace are great guys. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Now I have a reason to go!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

texasbadbob said:


> Now I have a reason to go!


You should absolutely go. I've been a few times. Cayman is a great island with a lot to do. Fantastic restaurants, great scuba and snorkeling, good nightlife, awesome beaches, and the best LCDH in the Caribbean. My highest recommendation among all Caribbean Islands I've visited...especially for cigar smoking.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Those pics are boss. It looks like you had a lot of fun. I hope to one day make it to a LCDH. I drool every time I look at those pics. Congrats and good luck with the birth of the baby.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> You should absolutely go. I've been a few times. Cayman is a great island with a lot to do. Fantastic restaurants, great scuba and snorkeling, good nightlife, awesome beaches, and the best LCDH in the Caribbean. My highest recommendation among all Caribbean Islands I've visited...especially for cigar smoking.


*You know your Island Amigo!*

Sigh... What a paradise...


----------

